

Ask YC: Does competition motivate you? - dasickis

Hey I was wondering if anyone has been using online compeition sites? I want to start bettering my computer programming skills and I found competition heavily motivates me.<p>Which leads me to my main question: How much does compeition motivate you?
======
robmnl
It motivates me to try harder, to deliver something exceptional.

But it's not the main driver behind what I do.

------
dasickis
Have you tried competitive programming sites or entered in competitions? Or
does the general idea of competition motivate you? I've been thinking about
this philosophically for the past few days.

------
steveplace
One word: Of course.

~~~
mrtron
Typo, you meant

Two words: Of course it does

